
Show HN: Elist – Help your followers discover all your social media accounts - filippofinke
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/elist
======
filippofinke
Hi, I'm the creator of Elist.ch!

I have created Elist because I found the need to have a minimal personal page
with all the possible information about myself.

Elist is mainly focused on social media, although it can be used as a
portfolio.

This is my first real product created using Angular and PHP as backend. For
now it is still in its infancy, I have planned to add many more services like
analytics and other stuff. I hope you like it!

